# travelling to a dos ****** from lisbon airport



## tottenham (Jan 30, 2010)

hi i wonder if any one can help my friends want to travel to my villa in a dos ****** near caldas.we always rent a car but they would like to go by bus or train can any one help many thanks yvonne


----------

